# J'ai un agrément pour 4 enfants



## Nounou80 (10 Septembre 2022)

Jai un agrément pour 4 enfants stimuletelement 
Est ce que ces possible davoir 6 conctrat en meme temps mais  pas tous ensemble en meme temps  ?
Cordialement


----------



## Nounou22 (10 Septembre 2022)

Oui C'est tout à fait possible d'avoir plus de contrats que de places sur l'agrément du moment que tu respectes bien pas plus de 4 enfants simultanément présents à ton domicile


----------



## Nounou22 (10 Septembre 2022)

Moi l'année passée j'avais 5 contrats pour 4 places et jamais plus de 4 enfants présents en même temps


----------



## Griselda (11 Septembre 2022)

Le nombre de contrat n'est pas limité, seulement le nombre d'enfant en même temps chez toi.
Attention, *aucun chevauchement*, même pour 3 minutes n'est admis.
Cela veut dire qu'en acceptant un contrat qui en compléterait un autre tu dois être absolument certaine qu'en cas de retard de celui qui doit partir cela ne t'empêchera pas d'accueillir tes autres contrats. C'est pourquoi durant plusieurs années la PMI interdisait de compléter un temps partiel sur la même journée, pour éviter ce problème.

Imagine tu prends Cunégonde tous les jours de 8 à 13h et Robert de 13h15 à 18h. Si le Parent de Robert arrive en avance de 30 minutes il n'est pas difficile de lui dire qu'il devra attendre 13h15, l'heure du contrat car c'est ce sur quoi tu t'es engagée et tu l'auras d'ailleurs expliqué avant la signature du contrat. 
Mais imagine que le Parent de Cunegonde est en retard et à 13h15 il n'est toujours pas là, il devrait l'être mais... tu ne peux refuser Robert qui lui arrive bien à 13h15 car tu serais alors en faute vis à vis de ce contrat mais alors tu es en dépassement d'Agrément et crois moi qu'en cas d'incident, de dénonciation (d'un voisin mecontent du bruit des enfants, d'un PE à qui tu as refusé une modification...) tu seras seule responsable et coupable avec risque de perdre ton Agrément. Te reste à mettre Cunegonde dehors? Impossible bien sur. L'emmener au Commissariat? Tu seras en retard quand même pour accueillir Robert... Cornellien n'est ce pas?!
Aujourd'hui il n'y a plus d'interdiction de compléter sur la même journée mais c'est à toi de bien reflechir quand, comment et pourquoi tu le fais...
Avant d'accepter un contrat qu'en demi journée en se disant que tu vas pouvoir le completer, mieux vaut reflechir donc...


----------



## Lijana (11 Septembre 2022)

oui, c'est possible. j'avais un agrément pour 3 enfants et j'avais 6 contrat.

3 enfants simultanément du lundi à vendredi sauf le mercredi. Et 3 enfants plus grands le mercredi. donc aucun problème pour le chevauchement. Et puis c'est rare aussi de trouver un qu'i arrive juste quand l'autre part. oui je sais cela peut arriver et il faut faire attention


----------



## Griselda (11 Septembre 2022)

Tout à fait Lijana.
Autre point à faire attention c'est l'obligation d'avoir minimum 11h de repos quotidien *tous contrats confondus*. Si Cunégonde arrive le matin à 4h, tu ne peux pas avoir Robert jusqu'à 20h le soir. 
Tu dois également avoir minimum 35h d'à filé de repos hebdomadaire là aussi tous contras confondus. Tu ne peux donc pas accueillir Robert le samedi et le dimanche alors que tu as eut Cunegonde du lundi au vendredi.


----------



## nounoucat1 (11 Septembre 2022)

Non mais c'est quoi ça tata Cunégonde ne débarque pas chez nounou a 4h du mat et puis quoi encore. 
Oui 6 contrats pour 4 agréments c'est possible a la seule condition qu'il n'y ait pas plus que 4 accueillis présents à ton domicile. J'ai des collègues qui le font .bien écrire le tableau de présence avec les horaires précis de chacun pour la pmi.


----------



## pommedamour26 (11 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 
Moi c’est mon cas j’ai 6 contrats pour un agrément pour 4 comme ce sont des partiels j’ai réussi à combler les trous 
Du coup j’en ai un qui vient mardi mercredi et l’autre jeudi vendredi 
Bcp de demande de petits contrats et là je suis en arrêt de travail un de mes contrats finalement restera en crèche le lundi mardi et mercredi me restera que le jeudi vendredi donc je réfléchis 
Façon tjs pas eu d’avenant par rapport à ce changement comme je suis en arrêt pour mon épaule (opéré le 21/07 ) on verra ça à ma reprise là je cherche un contrat 4 jours du coup on verra 
Bonne soirée


----------



## Cricri67 (11 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour
J'ai un agrément pour accueillir 5 enfants, j'ai 6 contrats. Certains viennent uniquement les jours d'école et d'autres le mercredi et les vacances scolaires. Donc aucun problème.


----------



## Lijana (11 Septembre 2022)

je crois que je vais démissionner  du contrat de Cunégonda. ou je vais demander aux parents de la rebaptiser. bon `Robert je le garde encore


----------



## nounoucat1 (12 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour Lijana sage décision démissionné plus de Cunégonde a 4h du matin. En plus Griselda cherche a s'en débarrasser en te le refilant en douce. Méfiance Cunégonde est une chipie.


----------



## Missunivers (18 Septembre 2022)

Cricri67 vous avez un agrément pour 5 ça existe ? Je croyais que 4 était le max sauf dérogation pour un temps


----------



## Lijana (18 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour missunivers, c’est vrai que c’est beaucoup.


----------

